# Guam tribe?



## love2bmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't find one. Is there one?


----------



## NHmomOF2 (Feb 3, 2005)

How weird. I just came to the forums tonight (it's been MONTHS) to see if a Guam tribe existed too. When my husband and I research places to relocate to, I always come here looking for like-minded people first.
Are you there or just curious as well?


----------



## love2bmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Not there. But curious. I have some cousins living there. Something bit one of them on the neck during the night leaving a large mark. He slapped it away but did not look for it until morning and it was gone by then. He said it felt hard and thin. Just wondering if anyone had any advice for them.
You're thinking of moving there?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd guess centepede but look at the bite to make sure.


----------



## nvernon (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello,

I keep checking, but never find anyone living on Guam. Small place. If anyone is out there, I was looking for some advice on birth and pediatricians. Specifically, delivering at Sagua Managu and delaying vaccines. Also, I am not with the military, but recently moved from the states and am expecting in November.
thanks!


----------



## jasifamily (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi there I am not there yet, but my husband is interviewing for a job there. I have three kids and 3,6 & 8. I would love to hear what your opinion of Guam is.


----------



## jasifamily (Aug 17, 2004)

KiluaMamatoMaya, are you in Guam?


----------



## FreeLove (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm from Guam and I know for sure of a few other moms on here that are also form Guam. I don't really come to this forum that much anymore but anyone coming to Guam or just getting to Guam needing any advice, questions, about Guam or just looking for any support groups you can go ahead and PM me I'll be happy to help.


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in and let everyone know there is another Guam Mom around here







I am good friends with Freelove IRL. Someone should start a tribe!


----------



## Lohagrace (Sep 21, 2006)

My husband's company is talking about us going over there for 3-4 months. I don't think I'd want to live there permanently, but going for 4 months sounds pretty good  Can anyone who has lived there or does live there PM me? I'd love to get some info. His office is in Munmung area of capital... we'd want to live close to that I'm guessing. Thanks!

Laura


----------



## h20nwine (Jun 7, 2011)

Not there now but lived there as a child (left 16 years ago). I remember there being a pretty significant group of crunchy families on the south side of the island.

As for the person wondering about the bite. I would doubt it was a centipede. Maybe tree snake?


----------

